# Today I...



## SkyWarrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Helped my husband load and unload a ton of hay.
Went to martial arts class.
Rode horses.
Milked the goat twice that I got yesterday.
Cared for all the critters.


Yesterday I traded 4 chickens for a goat.
Bought another goat from a friend.
Sold two goat hides.
Picked up three deer hides from my tanner.
Went to two farmers' markets.
Bought 300 lbs of feed.
Cared for all the critters.

I have a weird life.
No wonder I'm tired.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, yes you do. 

Why did you get a deer hide??? Did you hunt and then got it tanned????? 

I want to trade 4 chickens for a goat -.- lol


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jul 23, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Yes, yes you do.
> 
> Why did you get a deer hide??? Did you hunt and then got it tanned?????
> 
> I want to trade 4 chickens for a goat -.- lol


Yep, we got three last year in the freezer and we got our deer hides tanned.  Spendy to get them tanned but, there you go.  They are pretty.

Yeah, I think I got the better deal on that one.  But the woman was fed up with the goat eating her garden--why she couldn't just get a better fence is beyond me.  

So what things did you do that "normal" people consider weird?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 23, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If their pretty, prove it -.- Pics. 
                                  U (thats supposed to be a smile...)

Haha, well, whats beyond me is why a person asks "what kind of eggs are they?" when they have even come up and seen my chickens, -,- 

What I consider normal-

Kissing your rooster
Kissing your goat
Kissing your favorite hen
Cuddling your rooster
Cuddling your goat
Cuddling your favorite hen
Doing chores at 10o'clock at night cause your more active then
Having 3 different types of meat for dinner
Wanting a pet ohiki
Freaking out over an awesome camera for B-day gift
Saying 'Ga_Tre TanChau' on the last letter animal thread just to see if anyone knows what it is 

And theres some more stuff.
OOOh!!

Wanting Doves.
And a crocidle
And a caiman
And a gar
And a ferret
And a macaw 
And a kagu
And a eagle
And a raven


----------

